# what should i use/t-jet super II brush tubes?



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

:wave: hey tuners I just got this chassis from jag hobbies but i forgot to ask what do u use for brushes. tjet brushes do fit but there is no upward force against the arm.i've used contact shoe springs in lou of brushes before(they work good)i did try mag spring/brush combo,but just seemed to tall.so any idea what to use?i spect this is some type of super II set-up but i don't know never saw 1 close up. if you have set 1 of these-up i'd like to hear all about it!!!


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

You' re right it is a Super II type set up. Straight springs will work but they will wear out the commutator plate. Magnatraction/Xtraction springs and brushes should work. It depends on what your rules allow and what you are trying to do with it i.e. an unlimited t-jet. You may want to contact the place you got it from and find out what they recommend.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

sjracer thanx for the conformation.i started to email jag hobbies but started lookin at the customizing forum then got lost,man those guys can create some cool cars!!the only rules around here is there are no rules.im just throwin stuff against the wall and see what sticks.im leanin towards springs in lou of the brush besides all i got is junk armatures.


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

try 000 steel wool.. instead of brushes.. .
Cj


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

steelwool? you mean like ball it up and stuffer in there? hey man ill try just about anything. bet ya it shines the arm real pretty like umhum!!


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

yep.. wad it up put it in the cups. 
CJ


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

after an email to jag hobbies i did get the the correct set-up i did use magnatrak springs and brush combo, the worked perfect!! also added some shuntwires,and soon found thateven some arms that i had kickin around in a box that were destened to be rats turner pretty good rpm. the mags that i used orange/green (not the most powerfull)so in short im gonna get a handfull of these chassis and savem for some builds this winter.also ill try the wadded up steelwool and contact spring method. its kinda cool experimenting with junk i got hangin around!! thanx for the tip cj53


----------



## METZ (Aug 2, 2009)

I have been building one of these. The magnatraction brushes seemed to be to tall so I found a set of old ones that were almost wore out and still had to sand them down a bit. It runs quite good now.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey metz i agree the 1 that i have ,the brush is way tall but it doesnt seem to run that hot.think ill try sanding them down to see what happens.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Just use the spring stretched out and no brush.

It'll run good for a short time but the springs are cheap enough.

Gonzo


----------

